# Bringing back a shine



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I tried Buff Majic follwed by Pro Polish and my new to me 1999 looks as good or better than some new hulls
http://s1075.photobucket.com/albums/w428/curt5962/Polished%20hull/?action=view&current=polishedboat003.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1075.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fw428%2Fcurt5962%2FPolished%2520hull%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dpolishedboat003.jpg


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like fresh gelcoat. Did a great job for sure. Just wonder how long it lasts before you need to apply more polish?


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

They say in Florida 3 or 4 x a year if left out in the sun but it was real easy to apply not like wax. I had an orbital buffer and put a towel over the pad and it just popped. I polished the hull in about an hour. Buffing was another story and would depend on oxidation. I will do the inside this Winter I was melting. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## mcjakershaker89 (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn bro looks good.... Just picked up a new to me 15t last week... Im gonna have to do the same


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I loved fishing from my 15t but is now owned by another member. I think he is enjoying it also . Thanks for the compliment when it cools down I will do the inside


----------



## clk112 (Jun 12, 2012)

That'd be me-the proud owner of the 15t! I'm in love with that boat. It's so light and there's nowhere I can't go in it. Going out tomorrow to stalk some reds.   Hope you've been doing well. Looks like you found yourself a new toy!


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Chad I am glad you are lovin it . I did find a new toy. After my Daughter gets married next month we need to meet up. Are you slayin em?


----------

